# More Space!



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

My dad has decided to leave one of the cars out. So I can have more work space! It's great, now, I just have to fill the shop with tools! Send me some comments of ideas for storage space, and making your shop more comfortable. 
Thanks,
AJ


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Wheels.
Put as many stationary tools on wheels as you can !


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Put them on wheels and try to make some of the surfaces that same height so they can support long
boards when you are cutting them on another machine. Build cabinet space under the tools so you can keep the related items close by and then you'll always know where to find it. I built a cabinet under my band saw, table saw, router, scroll saw , wood lathe and RAS. They organize the stuff real well that way.
Make an overhead clamp rack so clamps are always accessible.

Get some good fluorescent lighting.

Good luck, AJ. Glad to see your dad is supporting you. You deserve it. You are rare now a days- all the other kids your age have the phone stuck in their ear 24/7 or are playing video games.
If you lived closer, I' keep you stocked with wood!!
.......................Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's great you have more room AJ
first layout where all of tools are going to go and any future tools might go and then see where you can store things like lumber. I try not to use floor space for anything but equipment and work tables,so I hang everything I can on the wall,ceiling or in and around the equipment and benches.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I say, repaint! Bright colors can make the shop look bigger. Place small plants, this makes the shop livelier! Just small plants so it wont bother you while moving inside the shop. How about a picture of your place?


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Go check out my workshop photo's for more about my workshop. Thanks for all the great ideas guys!
Oh and another thing Jim, I don't even have video games! Don't have time, always working out in the shop. Or riding my bicycle!
AJ


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

AJ,
You are every Father's dream son. Don't ever change, as, you my friend are going places. What a great Son AND Grandson.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

AJ,
Where are you located?
I have a Craftsman contractor tablesaw (bench type) and a Ryobi router table, including the router you may be able to use. No charge, just my way of giving to a fella that could make it useful.
PM me if you don't want to give out your area.
I'm in the Chicago area.
Jim C


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Send me some comments of ideas for storage space, and making your shop more comfortable.

Carpet the floor - with cheap carpet - every day I drop something, and every day I'm grateful I had carpet on the floor to protect that chisel, blade, or piece I was working on.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

AJ,

I forgot to mention this in my previous comment. Make sure enough sun or natural light can enter your shop. Dim places in the shop makes it uncomfortable for me to work.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Mini fridge . Always nice to have a cold beverage, or snack, on hand.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

That's why your Dad gave you enough space. You are such a fine, young man! Bless you …


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

AJ, now if your going to be doing some serious sanding, spraying, ect….. be sure to have Dad move the other car out…... Maybe put up a couple pull down shades between your side and the car just in case something goes flying it will help deflect. It happens and it will…. Been there and done that myself… Send me a addy where I can send you a few things I have laying around catching dust that you will put to use…...


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

AJ

Congrats buddy. The only thing I can say is put your tools, tables, and equipment where you can use it the best way. Also put any big equipment in wheels.

Arlin

Edit, Also add your pictures to my post of Workshops of your dreams.


----------

